# Groomers made my dog ill again!!!



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

In February I posted that I had taken my dogs to a new groomers and she had done something to make my elder dog seriously ill! After £600 and four weeks we got our lovely boy well.
Today we took both boys back to our old groomers and our younger dog Denzil passed blood clots and diahorrea when we got home! My husband rang them and they admitted to expressing his anal glands! Isn't that illegal? We had to stop them doing it with our older dog in the past because he passed blood! I'm really worried as Denzil has never done this before. I'm really getting tired of idiots hurting my boys!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

No, its not illegal.

Unless the groomer has somehow seriously damaged your dog, i cant see how your dog could be passing blood clots or have the runs. Expressing glands is easy, and second nature to most groomers. Are you sure your dogs arent getting upset at going to the groomers and are having bouts of colitis as a result?

Personally i'd be off to the emergency vets, as it does not sound in the slightest bit normal.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I've checked up on the professional dog groomers website and rang my vet and both are saying that under no circumstances whatsoever should a groomer be expressing a dogs anal glands! The only time anal glands should be expressed is if they are impacted or infected and that is a treatment, done only via a qualified vet. It sounds as if the anus has been scratched and this was happening to our Yorkie. When we stopped them doing that his infections stopped. My vet is livid about it and as I've said I've checked this out and any groomer found to be expelling a dogs anal glands can find themselves in serious trouble. This groomer is otherwise really kind and our older dog loves them so Im not taking it further but I'm just going to have a word and state that I don't want Denzil doing or Sammy under any circumstances. Sammy tummy problems have been fine since I stopped it. There's absolutely no reason to do it anyway.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

You beat me to it!

The Law is clear. Only a qualified veterinary surgeon can treat a dog- and expressing anal gland is, without doubt, classed as treatment.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks OldShep! What really annoys me is that there should be much better regulation of dog groomers because some of the things they do are shocking! I wish I could groom them myself then I would know they are ok. They mean the world to me, they really do, they're like my two little children. They defend me so I should defend them!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> In February I posted that I had taken my dogs to a new groomers and she had done something to make my elder dog seriously ill! After £600 and four weeks we got our lovely boy well.
> Today we took both boys back to our old groomers and our younger dog Denzil passed blood clots and diahorrea when we got home! My husband rang them and they admitted to expressing his anal glands! Isn't that illegal? We had to stop them doing it with our older dog in the past because he passed blood! I'm really worried as Denzil has never done this before. I'm really getting tired of idiots hurting my boys!


I have heard of groomers doing it, whether its common practice or not cant say. Ive only ever had a problem with two of mines anal glands over the years and both seemed to resolve after an anal gland flush to remove thickened stubborn material they couldn't get out expressing in the normal way.
Then both times its happened I got the vets to check and deal with it.

Does he have trouble with his glands? if everything is working as it should they should naturally empty when dogs defecate. A lot of dogs go through life and they never cause a problem, but you do get dogs that for some reason or other the glands don't empty naturally and then you may need them expressed. Its mostly pretty easy to recognise they need doing and are not emptying and maybe are blocked, as you usually see worrying at their rear ends, scooting their bums along the floor, and also you sometimes get a smell often described as fishy. Unless the is one of the unfortunate dogs whos doesn't empty or he was showing symptoms then they shouldn't have needed to be touched.

Has he got muscos in the diarrhoea too as well as passing clots, you often get that with colitis. One of mine used to get colitis when she got stressed, so that's maybe whats happened, if he didn't like it done or it was painful, he may have got stressed out. I must admit its something I wouldn't attempt I would be too frightened of hurting them or causing a problem if I did it incorrectly.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> You beat me to it!
> 
> The Law is clear. Only a qualified veterinary surgeon can treat a dog- and expressing anal gland is, without doubt, classed as treatment.


I've been having a little read about this, as its quite interesting.

The RCVS state that if the glands are impacted or infected, then legally, only a vet can express them. If they arent, then it would be up to the courts to decide if it were 'an act of veterinary surgery'. Of course if they arent infected or impacted, then they don't need doing, and can creat a problem that wasn't there before.

So yes, your groomer (and myself) are in the wrong! Well im half right. I think.

On a side note, there is also a bit of a grey area when it comes to ear plucking.

I hope your little dog is better soon. A scratched rectum sounds horrible.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I think they only changed the law recently in regards to anal glands only being expressed by vets, as I know a few groomers who always did it as part and parcel of a groom  I hope your little one is better soon, is there anyway you could insist on staying and watching whilst they groom so you can keep an eye on the groomer is doing.


----------



## Delilahdog (Mar 2, 2014)

When I did my groomer training at a PIF approved centre 4 years ago I was taught how to express anal glands as an integral part of the service. It used to be common practice.
Nowadays new groomers are directed not to do this. It is however, a grey area because some vets will say that under no circumstances should a groomer be doing this, whilst some of the old school vets will still tell their clients if Fido is having issues to ask the groomer to deal with it at his next groom. And some owners will ask the groomer to do it because it is cheaper than going to a vet.
So we are in a situation where some customers assume it is part of the service and some will ask for it to be done.
I do not express glands and if a customer asks me to I ask what has prompted this request. A chap came to me with his 7 month old puppy for the first time and asked me to do it. When I asked why he said he thought it was necessary. So I explained it should not be routinely necessary and if it is done for no reason it might interfere with his dogs natural processes.
I am very sorry your dog was hurt, I have no idea why old school groomers and vets think/thought it should be part of the grooming process.
But I hope this helps to explain why your groomer took it upon his/herself to express the glands in the first place.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would only use a groomer (if I had to) that was happy for me to sit and watch TBH, especially following a bad experience. I would prefer to do it myself.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I have heard of groomers doing it, whether its common practice or not cant say. Ive only ever had a problem with two of mines anal glands over the years and both seemed to resolve after an anal gland flush to remove thickened stubborn material they couldn't get out expressing in the normal way.
> Then both times its happened I got the vets to check and deal with it.
> 
> Does he have trouble with his glands? if everything is working as it should they should naturally empty when dogs defecate. A lot of dogs go through life and they never cause a problem, but you do get dogs that for some reason or other the glands don't empty naturally and then you may need them expressed. Its mostly pretty easy to recognise they need doing and are not emptying and maybe are blocked, as you usually see worrying at their rear ends, scooting their bums along the floor, and also you sometimes get a smell often described as fishy. Unless the is one of the unfortunate dogs whos doesn't empty or he was showing symptoms then they shouldn't have needed to be touched.
> ...


Denzi has never had as much as a bit of diarrhoea and never scoots his bottom or anything! He doesn't even get a bout of wind! The only time he ever had sickness and diarrhoea was when he had had the last lot of chemotherapy and he was fine the next day. 
I can't understand why they do it? Especially as I have told them they are not to do it to Sammy because our vet won't have it! They are an older couple and are breeders so I think they think they know it all really but they are kind to the dogs and won't use nooses and harnesses and even use hypoallergenic shampoo on my boys. But now I know why Denzi doesn't want to go. I do think they should be monitored better though and probably they were taught grooming when this was acceptable but it isn't now!


----------



## Delilahdog (Mar 2, 2014)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I wish I could groom them myself then I would know they are ok.


Many groomer training centres will offer a one or two day course to owners who wish to learn how to groomer their own dogs. It isn't cheap, around £175 per day from a good centre but I imagine you can eventually recoup that in what you save at the groomers.
It also may give you a little insight into how & why groomers do things a certain way 
If you decide to look into this you need to look for a centre that is approved by the Pet Industry Federation.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I've never seen diarrhoea and blood clots resulting from anal gland expression. I don't even know how one would cause this, and I express a lot of anal glands. This sounds more like colitis.

I thought it was common practice for groomers to express anal glands, maybe not.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

No Shoshannahh apparently it's a 'no no' but I didn't no this until my older dog kept getting what was thought to be colitis and it turned out to be ulcerated anal glands! My vet asked me if I expressed Sammys anal glands and I said no my groomer does it every three months. Thinking that was good! But my vet shook her head and said that my groomer shouldn't be doing it and a directive had been sent from the RSVS demanding that this be stopped. They don't need doing unless they are impacted and that is a diagnosis that only a vet can make. I can't be doing with the thing they do with ears either, just plain cruel if you ask me?
Denzi seems ok he's been playing and I've put him some cream on his bottom (which he liked, little weirdo haha) good old fashioned sudocrem, he's only allowed it because he doesn't lick stuff off. 
I do think this is purely a case of my groomer being old school and now I've calmed down I realise that but it would be good if people were licensed to do these things then they would have to keep up with protocol. 
I would, when I'm better like to learn how to groom but for one problem, I'm allergic to dog fur! My two don't shed so I'm ok with that type of hair but not standard dog hair. Otherwise, when I'm finished my treatment, I'd love to learn unless I find an online course? I'd save up to do it because I would save a fortune as Denzi's Maltese fur gets really notty even though he's brushed every night before bed.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> In February I posted that I had taken my dogs to a new groomers and she had done something to make my elder dog seriously ill! After £600 and four weeks we got our lovely boy well.
> Today we took both boys back to our old groomers and our younger dog Denzil passed blood clots and diahorrea when we got home! My husband rang them and they admitted to expressing his anal glands! Isn't that illegal? We had to stop them doing it with our older dog in the past because he passed blood! I'm really worried as Denzil has never done this before. I'm really getting tired of idiots hurting my boys!


I can't imagine that having anal glands expressed could cause bloody diarreah. If your little dog has become ill after visits to two different Groomers, then it does sound as though the stress may be too much for him.

Is there a reason why you can't groom him yourself? I would, rather than risk my dog becoming ill.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> I thought it was common practice for groomers to express anal glands, maybe not.


It always has been ...and was still being taught in college until quite recently. However, whilst training in the past advised groomers to *automatically* express the glands, it is my understanding that in the past few years the advise was changed to *only when needed* as too much expressing can cause infection. Now the up to date directive(over the last year) is get the vet to do it as only they can diagnose if it is necessary. Fair enough. I suspect that many groomers still practise it ...and many owners still ask.

I'm not a groomer but I lived with one. 

Oh and egg shells added to their food for a couple of days will help clear the glands naturally .......

J


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweety said:


> I can't imagine that having anal glands expressed could cause bloody diarreah. If your little dog has become ill after visits to two different Groomers, then it does sound as though the stress may be too much for him.
> 
> Is there a reason why you can't groom him yourself? I would, rather than risk my dog becoming ill.


No this is the first time Denzi has had a problem with a groomer. It was Sammy who showed symptoms of strangulation at a new groomers.
It looks like Denzil has been scratched when the expression has been done. He has had it done before and this hasn't happened but my point is that groomers shouldn't be doing this due to it causing infection. I had asked the groomer not to do it but after speaking to them, they thought I just didn't want Sammy to be done. The thing is that our vet has already told me that this is something that is needless and can cause infection. It should only be done by a vet when they are impacted. Sammy had a long term issue with passing blood and it only stopped when he didn't have it done anymore, so you can understand why I was annoyed? But I am keeping a close eye on Denzi and if it happens again he is back to the vet.


----------



## Delilahdog (Mar 2, 2014)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> , I'd love to learn unless I find an online course? I'd save up to do it because I would save a fortune as Denzi's Maltese fur gets really notty even though he's brushed every night before bed.


----------



## Delilahdog (Mar 2, 2014)

Please please don't rely on an online course as a way of learning how to groom your dog. Grooming is a practical skill using some very sharp and potentially dangerous tools. If you want to learn how to look after your dogs yourself go to a reputable training establishment approved by the Pet Industry Federation as I suggested in my earlier post.
The PIF are an organisation aiming to help regulate the dog grooming industry in the manner you have indicated you would like.


----------



## Delilahdog (Mar 2, 2014)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I can't be doing with the thing they do with ears either, just plain cruel if you ask me?.


Some dogs need their ears plucked so that they can drain properly, otherwise ear wax builds up and painful ear infections develop. Not all dogs, circumstances alter cases.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

When I qualified as a dog groomer, I was also taught to express anal glands, and told it should be done as routinely as clipping the nails. Ive never done it though, and I only groom my own dogs.

I think this is more a case of your dogs being traumatised by the experience of grooming. I really think you should enrol in a course and learn to do it yourself. I groom mine over the course of a couple of days, which is less stressful for them. They get a rough cut first day, bath second, and final groom on the third day.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Other alternative might be if you can find a groomer perhaps who comes to your home and will do it there. I know a lady with a little yorkie who got terribly stressed at the groomers and now she has a groomer come to the home and the dog is a lot better. Many years ago I used to have a persian cat, and although I groomed him inbetween myself I used to have a groomer come in, to bath him and do a full professional groom regularly.
That may be an alternative if you could find someone perhaps.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Delilahdog said:


> Some dogs need their ears plucked so that they can drain properly, otherwise ear wax builds up and painful ear infections develop. Not all dogs, circumstances alter cases.


Shows how little I know! Haha it just sounds very painful


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Other alternative might be if you can find a groomer perhaps who comes to your home and will do it there. I know a lady with a little yorkie who got terribly stressed at the groomers and now she has a groomer come to the home and the dog is a lot better. Many years ago I used to have a persian cat, and although I groomed him inbetween myself I used to have a groomer come in, to bath him and do a full professional groom regularly.
> That may be an alternative if you could find someone perhaps.


Sammys great today and now they don't do his anal glands I think he'll be fine but we have talked about someone coming to our house. Its so unusual forDenzil to have issues. He's never got stressed about stuff and has seen so many vets ect that he loves people. He even took a fancy to two Cavs whilst waiting for his fur cut haha! I take on board the comments about online grooming courses that's what had put me off doing it I the past. I'm so frightened putting scissors near my boys even though they sit there and let you do anything to them. My vets will do their nails free of charge so I would do that. I would worry about doing their faces and ears. Thanks everyone for your help, as usual!


----------



## Delilahdog (Mar 2, 2014)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Sammys great today and now they don't do his anal glands I think he'll be fine but we have talked about someone coming to our house. Its so unusual forDenzil to have issues. He's never got stressed about stuff and has seen so many vets ect that he loves people. He even took a fancy to two Cavs whilst waiting for his fur cut haha! I take on board the comments about online grooming courses that's what had put me off doing it I the past. I'm so frightened putting scissors near my boys even though they sit there and let you do anything to them. My vets will do their nails free of charge so I would do that. I would worry about doing their faces and ears. Thanks everyone for your help, as usual!


If you are nervous about handling scissors perhaps grooming your own dogs isn't such a great idea, they can pick up on your nerves and react. Since they apparently behave very well that would just be a step backwards!
Sled Dogs' idea of finding a home groomer is a great one though because you can see for yourself how things go. I offer this service, for dogs who get stressed in a salon environment and/or for owners who can't get about easily. Be aware though that because the groomer is 'camping out' to a certain extent it may mean the finish isn't quite as good as if he/she is on their own turf with all their bits & pieces to hand.
Pleased to hear your dogs are ok now!!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have taken mine to a groomer before but for a few reasons I never will again, I taught myself to do it in the end. I know there are a few who express glands,,,personally I think it's wrong and they shouldn't need doing that often anyway, I specifically told them not to when I took mine and if I hadn't and she'd done it without asking I'd have gone mad at her. Very odd symptoms after expressing glands though unless she has botched it up,


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

How would anal gland expression cause bloody diarrhea? Ok, I might see how there could be some blood, but how does diarrhea come into this all?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My friend is a dog groomer. She never received a directive re not expressing anal glands and still does it as a matter of course. She does it externally and was horrified to hear that I do it internally. 

Expressing anal glands wouldn't cause diarreaoh. I do it for Bear if desperate, don't want to do it too often in case I damage his glands (vet taught me) or he drips on me, ugh. 

You have had some bad experiences with your dogs re plastic, other bad stuff. Do yorkies really need grooming?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

cinnamontoast said:


> My friend is a dog groomer. She never received a directive re not expressing anal glands and still does it as a matter of course. She does it externally and was horrified to hear that I do it internally.
> 
> Expressing anal glands wouldn't cause diarreaoh. I do it for Bear if desperate, don't want to do it too often in case I damage his glands (vet taught me) or he drips on me, ugh.
> 
> You have had some bad experiences with your dogs re plastic, other bad stuff. Do yorkies really need grooming?


Yes expressing anal glands does cause diahorrea and bleeding! The anal glands DO NOT need expressing unless they are impacted doing so regularly can cause infection, bruising or bursting! If you look on the web site for the society of dog groomers it states, as many of us have already stated on this thread, that by doing so you are giving a treatment and ONLY vets are legally allow to give treatments. If you are a groomer and express anal glands, and your clients dog has issues with their anal glands because of this you are legally liable!
I am also amazed that you ask if a Yorkie needs grooming!!! Do you know how a Yorkies fur grows? His fur would be like a gown and he wouldn't be able to move. Yorkie don't moult and need to be groomed regularly. Denzi is a Morkie so his fur matts as well as grows at an alarming rate, although he looks cute, he wouldn't be able to see or hear!
By the way Denzi is fine, eating well, back to normal although he did pass some dried blood in his poo. Definitely looks like he was scratched badly inside or its stuff coming out of the anal glands? That can be dark, smelly, can't it?
I'm really glad I posted this now and I hope those of you who do this will stop and leave your poor dogs alone. If your dogs need it doing let someone who knows what they're doing, do it please? My Yorkie had a year of inflammation causing diahorrea and bleeding until my vet caught on to what was happening. Now my dog has a new lease of life since I put a stop to it and believe me Denzi won't be having that done to him again!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Old Shep said:


> You beat me to it!
> 
> The Law is clear. Only a qualified veterinary surgeon can treat a dog- and expressing anal gland is, without doubt, classed as treatment.


That's what Dillons Groomer told me,.

Anyway I always stay with him when his there.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Yes expressing anal glands does cause diahorrea and bleeding!
> 
> I am also amazed that you ask if a Yorkie needs grooming!!! Do you know how a Yorkies fur grows? His fur would be like a gown and he wouldn't be able to move. Yorkie don't moult and need to be groomed regularly.
> 
> I hope those of you who do this will stop and leave your poor dogs alone.


Even done internally, I can't see how expressing glands would cause diarreaoh although maybe smaller dogs would be more affected.

And no, I don't know anything about yorkies, hence my asking. No need for the over the top exclamation marks. I asked because I like to learn and I have zero experience of yorkies. I'll keep my mouth shut next time.

And please don't tell me to stop expressing my dog's glands. The vet taught me and I hate to tell you, but I'm very adept at several medical procedures,such as injections, horse owners tend to be.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> This groomer is otherwise really kind and our older dog loves them so Im not taking it further but I'm just going to have a word and state that I don't want Denzil doing or Sammy under any circumstances. Sammy tummy problems have been fine since I stopped it. There's absolutely no reason to do it anyway.


To be honest if I had any doubts about a groomer and I wasn't 100% happy with them I would not use them again however much my dog liked them.



Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> *I am also amazed that you ask if a Yorkie needs grooming!!! Do you know how a Yorkies fur grows?* His fur would be like a gown and he wouldn't be able to move. Yorkie don't moult and need to be groomed regularly. Denzi is a Morkie so his fur matts as well as grows at an alarming rate, although he looks cute, he wouldn't be able to see or hear!


Why are you amazed that this was asked? Surely you don't think that because someone owns a dog they should know all about every breed.


----------



## Delilahdog (Mar 2, 2014)

cinnamontoast said:


> My friend is a dog groomer. She never received a directive re not expressing anal glands and still does it as a matter of course. She does it externally and was horrified to hear that I do it internally.


A directive wasn't sent to every individual groomer advising they mustn't do it lol!
New trainees are advised that it is not necessary as a standard part of the groom although, as is evident from this thread, lots of salons still perform it as routine. This is relatively recent, as I said on my earlier post it was part of my training only 4 yrs ago and these things can take a long time to filter down.
Any groomer who attends conventions, seminars & training as part of their continued professional development (and a huge number do) will be aware that this is a grey area.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

delca1 said:


> To be honest if I had any doubts about a groomer and I wasn't 100% happy with them I would not use them again however much my dog liked them.
> 
> Why are you amazed that this was asked? Surely you don't think that because someone owns a dog they should know all about every breed.


Sorry I thought because you knew about grooming and your friend was a groomer and Yorkshire Terriers are a very common breed. No offence meant


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Delilahdog said:


> A directive wasn't sent to every individual groomer advising they mustn't do it lol!
> New trainees are advised that it is not necessary as a standard part of the groom although, as is evident from this thread, lots of salons still perform it as routine. This is relatively recent, as I said on my earlier post it was part of my training only 4 yrs ago and these things can take a long time to filter down.
> Any groomer who attends conventions, seminars & training as part of their continued professional development (and a huge number do) will be aware that this is a grey area.


I thought that they didn't update the groomers but didn't know for sure. I'm gathering now that this is definitely an area for contention that's why I am giving my groomer the benefit of the doubt. You see I've been with them for many years and at least they will be honest with me if there is an issue. Not like the new one I tried who nearly strangled my poor Sammy and got snotty with me for asking if anything happened!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

It seems to be a right minefield! 
If you've been going for ages do you think that you could tell them not to do the glands and they wouldn't? Could also see if you could stay and watch.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Well that's the million dollar question? But to be fair I've asked them not to do Sammys and they didn't and the guy actually apologised to my husband and said they didn't realise I didn't want Denzil's doing either.
They are a really nice couple but definitely old school. As I said they work as a couple and won't use restraints on the dogs they groom and even use hypoallergenic products on the dogs.
I didn't realise there was anything wrong with expressing anal glands until our vet stated that could be the reason Sammy had a problem with infection.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

delca1 said:


> To be honest if I had any doubts about a groomer and I wasn't 100% happy with them I would not use them again however much my dog liked them.
> 
> Why are you amazed that this was asked? Surely you don't think that because someone owns a dog they should know all about every breed.


Very true, My sister has a toy yorkie and I asked the same question when she told me her groomer was coming, I have knowledge of dogs in general but having never had a yorkie I didn't realise how long their fur actually grew...this is Millie and if she isn't groomed regularly she'd resemble a yeti lol


----------



## -gigi (Apr 25, 2015)

I hope your doggy is feeling better soon!



Nonnie said:


> I've been having a little read about this, as its quite interesting.
> 
> The RCVS state that if the glands are impacted or infected, then legally, only a vet can express them. If they arent, then it would be up to the courts to decide if it were 'an act of veterinary surgery'. Of course if they arent infected or impacted, then they don't need doing, and can creat a problem that wasn't there before.
> 
> ...


what is the grey area with regard to ear plucking? I pluck my dogs ears myself.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> The thing is that our vet has already told me that this is something that is needless and can cause infection. It should only be done by a vet when they are impacted. Sammy had a long term issue with passing blood and it only stopped when he didn't have it done anymore, so you can understand why I was annoyed?


I can definitely see why you are frustrated if you asked for this not to be done, yet it was done anyway - though it does sound like a misunderstanding on their part rather than any malice. Hopefully it won't happen again!



Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Yes expressing anal glands does cause diahorrea and bleeding! The anal glands DO NOT need expressing unless they are impacted doing so regularly can cause infection, bruising or bursting! ..... By the way Denzi is fine, eating well, back to normal although he did pass some dried blood in his poo. Definitely looks like he was scratched badly inside or its stuff coming out of the anal glands? That can be dark, smelly, can't it?


I've never known the expression of normal anal glands cause bleeding or diarrhoea. Diarrhoea originates from the colon, not the anus. I suspect any diarrhoea resulting from visits to the groomer is more likely to be due to stress or perhaps a bug picked up from the premises.

If the anal glands are bleeding when expressed, there is something wrong with them - for example an infection. In these cases, obviously the dog should be seen by a vet and not messed around with by a groomer - but those anal glands would need intervention as they are clearly not normal.

I'm of the school of thought that anal glands shouldn't be expressed unless there are clinical signs to suggest they are causing a problem, although it's worth noting that often they won't show signs until late on in the process so sometimes intervention is delayed.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes, my friend is a groomer, but I don't sit in the salon all day! I only see cavapoo types going in and out. I've never paid attention to toy types, I'm more a gun dog type, as you can see from my sig. We groom our own, I'm a dab hand with clippers, the horse in my sig is fully clipped out and just been done again.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Ear plucking, is that where they put a powder in the dogs ear or something?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Doggiedelight said:


> Ear plucking, is that where they put a powder in the dogs ear or something?


No, ear plucking is as exactly as it sounds - plucking the hair from the inside ears.

Some people dust their fingers in powdered chalk to provide better grip prior to doing so.


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

"Minor teeth cleaning which involves a toothbrush where the teeth are not diseased is unlikely to be considered an act of veterinary surgery and would be non-invasive. External expression of anal glands is more complicated, as deciding if there is any infection or impaction involves a diagnosis, which is an act of veterinary surgery. If the gland is not affected it is questionable if it requires expression. Likewise for ears, where minor hair/debris removal is involved in a non-infected ear, this would not usually be considered an act of veterinary surgery, but where infection is present, or there is any possibility of a ruptured ear drum, this should be dealt with as a veterinary matter.
-

Christopher Murdoch

Professional Conduct DepartmentRoyal College of Veterinary Surgeons"

Email nicked from sticky of english groomers group

& have others have said, your dog sounds like it has colitis brought on by stress not from having anal glands done, can't see how on earth that would cause cause the symptoms you're decribing,


----------

